# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  اولین کتاب رسمی برنامه نویسی ++C همراه با کتابخانه Qt

## کامبیز اسدزاده

با سلام و احترام،

دوستان بعد از بررسی کلی آموزش های ارائه شده و در نظر گرفتن مواردی که دوستان اشاره کرده بودند با توسعه آموزش ها جلد اول کتاب به صورت رسمی از طرف  وزارت ارشاد تایید شد، که دارای کد شابک میباشد، بنابراین میتوانید اولین  کتاب رسمی ++C همراه با کتابخانه Qt را دریافت نمایید که در قالب PDF قابل  تهیه است.


cppqt-hd.jpg 

لینک رسمی خرید این کتاب

درضمن دوستان لطفا نظرات و پیشنهادات خود را جهت بهبود کیفیت آموزش ها  اعلام فرمایید، کتابی که به صورت رسمی منتشر شده است بر اساس انتقادات و  پیشنهاداتی که طی این مدت از طریق ایمیل بنده در اختیارم گذاشته شده بود  اصلاح و توسعه داده شده است، بنابراین در رابطه با کیفیت آموزش، ویرایش  کتاب هرگونه انتقاد و پیشنهاد دارید ارسال نمایید.
در رابطه با سطوح متوسط و پیشرفته به زودی اقدام و مجوز های لازم را کسب  خواهم نمود و در نسخه های بعد حتما کتاب های بیشتری را منتشر خواهیم کرد.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

واقعا جای تعجب داره!!! بعضی ها چطور به خودشون اجازه میدن چیزی که رایگان منتشر شده رو براش  قیمت مشخص کنن !!!
امروز داشتم به لینک PDF ای که به صورت رایگان در اینترنت منتشر شده دقت میکردم خیلی از دوستان لطف کردن حتی نام نویسنده رو تغییر دادن بدون ذکر منبع !!! حالا اینا به کنار ازشون گذشتیم ولی این لینک رو چه کنیم !!! یا ما اشتباه میکنیم آموزش میدیم؟ خیر سرمون هدف اینه یه چیزی یاد بدیم در عوض چیزی هم یاد بگیریم اونوقت این وسط افراد سود جو چه ها که نمیکنند !!!

این کتابی که داره میفروشه همون PDF ای هست که به صورت رایگان در همین انجمن ها قرار داده شده بود.

rep.jpg

 http://source-android.zepo.ir/post/1...‎%E2%80%8E

انسان باید یکم وجدان داشته باشه !  خدا میدونه چند نسخه از این PDF رایگان رو که سال پیش منتشر شده بود به خورد مردم داده! تازه تخفیفم داده !!!! جالبه والله آدم دلسرد میشه برای ادامه آموزش ها...

گزارش مورد نیاز رو جهت پیگیری این مورد به شرکت اصلی سایت مذکور ارسال کردم ولی برای اینکه دوستان متوجه چنین افراد سودجو باشند یه شات هم قرار دادم که واقعا آگاهانه آموزش هارو پیگیری کنند به هر لینک و سایتی اعتماد نکنید لطفا، تنها لینک های رسمی از آموزشهایی که از طریق بنده ارسال میشه وب سایت شرکت خودم و انجمن های برنامه نویس هست.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

دوستان به خاطر پیشنهاد برخی از کاربران بخشی از کتاب به صورت دمو در اختیار عموم قرار گرفت https://www.nanosoftco.com/knowledge/expert/programming/c-p-p-programming/cpp-programming-with-qt-library/Introducing-and-teaching-C-with-Qt-5.5.x.html

----------


## GMozafarian

> واقعا جای تعجب داره!!! بعضی ها چطور به خودشون اجازه میدن چیزی که رایگان منتشر شده رو براش  قیمت مشخص کنن !!!
> امروز داشتم به لینک PDF ای که به صورت رایگان در اینترنت منتشر شده دقت میکردم خیلی از دوستان لطف کردن حتی نام نویسنده رو تغییر دادن بدون ذکر منبع !!! حالا اینا به کنار ازشون گذشتیم ولی این لینک رو چه کنیم !!! یا ما اشتباه میکنیم آموزش میدیم؟ خیر سرمون هدف اینه یه چیزی یاد بدیم در عوض چیزی هم یاد بگیریم اونوقت این وسط افراد سود جو چه ها که نمیکنند !!!
> 
> این کتابی که داره میفروشه همون PDF ای هست که به صورت رایگان در همین انجمن ها قرار داده شده بود.
> 
> rep.jpg
> 
>  http://source-android.zepo.ir/post/1...‎%E2%80%8E
> 
> ...


درود
کاکو اینجو ایرانه  :متفکر: 
چیزی که فروشی باشه رو رایگان میزارن چیزی رو هم که رایگان باشه میفروشن....  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ayub_coder

هرچقد گشتم کتابو پیدا نکردم

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> هرچقد گشتم کتابو پیدا نکردم


لینک این کتاب: https://www.nanosoftco.com/knowledge...-Qt-5.5.x.html

----------


## ayub_coder

تو اون صفحه لینک دانلود رو جایی نمیبینم.. دقیقا کجای صفحه ست؟

----------


## ayub_coder

بالاخره پیدا کردم. این لینک  :اشتباه: 
باید حتما با زبان فارسی وارد بشی تا بتونی مطلب رو ببینی. به صورت پیش فرض وقتی رو لینکی که دادی کلیک کنی وارد محیط انگلیسی میشه
یه سوال با خرید این کتاب . آپدیت های بعدی برای خریداران رایگانه؟ یعنی نسخه جدید کتاب بیاد رو میتونیم به رایگان دانلود کنیم؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> بالاخره پیدا کردم. این لینک 
> باید حتما با زبان فارسی وارد بشی تا بتونی مطلب رو ببینی. به صورت پیش فرض وقتی رو لینکی که دادی کلیک کنی وارد محیط انگلیسی میشه
> یه سوال با خرید این کتاب . آپدیت های بعدی برای خریداران رایگانه؟ یعنی نسخه جدید کتاب بیاد رو میتونیم به رایگان دانلود کنیم؟


آپدیتی که شامل اشکالات و یا اصلاحیه ها هستش بله رایگانه ولی نسخه ای که کلا متفاوت باشه خیر.
راجب مشکلات سایت هم در جریان هستم و برنامه هایی برای آسودگی دریافت در نظر داریم.

----------


## ciavosh

> واقعا جای تعجب داره!!! بعضی ها چطور به خودشون اجازه میدن چیزی که رایگان منتشر شده رو براش  قیمت مشخص کنن !!!
> امروز داشتم به لینک PDF ای که به صورت رایگان در اینترنت منتشر شده دقت میکردم خیلی از دوستان لطف کردن حتی نام نویسنده رو تغییر دادن بدون ذکر منبع !!! حالا اینا به کنار ازشون گذشتیم ولی این لینک رو چه کنیم !!! یا ما اشتباه میکنیم آموزش میدیم؟ خیر سرمون هدف اینه یه چیزی یاد بدیم در عوض چیزی هم یاد بگیریم اونوقت این وسط افراد سود جو چه ها که نمیکنند !!!
> 
> این کتابی که داره میفروشه همون PDF ای هست که به صورت رایگان در همین انجمن ها قرار داده شده بود.
> 
> rep.jpg
> 
>  http://source-android.zepo.ir/post/1...‎%E2%80%8E
> 
> ...


این موضوع از طریق پلیس فتا و طرح شکایت قابل پیگیری است.

----------

